# Hot water heaters?



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Our rental hot water heater is not working well and we're considering buying one instead of having the rental repaired/replaced. 

I was all set to go for the Home Depot GE 9 year warranty (doubled if they install it) 50 gallon natural gas unit, with the don't pay for a year deal. But then I did some research and found out that it's a problematic piece of ****, with parts that go just after the 1 year full warranty expires and aren't covered under the 9 year+ warranty. Apparently the Whirlpool unit carried by Lowes has the same issues...

Has anyone done this recently? Any tips on a good but relatively cheap unit, and fair installation? I'm not a DIYer when it comes to gas  Or should I just stick with a rental so that it's their problem?


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 2, 2010)

*hot water heater*

im a licensed insured contractor that had a water heater contract for the past 2 years,if your looking to buy go with a gsw or rheem,what is your current tank? conventional vent or power vent (plastic venting)


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 2, 2010)

*hot water tank*

I would consider offering up my services for trade? im allways looking for more tanks/ equipment


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 2, 2010)

*hot water tank*

be carefull if you rent again, they will lock you into a long term contract


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's a rheem 50g, standard vent...



Brooklyn said:


> im a licensed insured contractor that had a water heater contract for the past 2 years,if your looking to buy go with a gsw or rheem,what is your current tank? conventional vent or power vent (plastic venting)


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't really have much to trade, everything of value's in use 



Brooklyn said:


> I would consider offering up my services for trade? im allways looking for more tanks/ equipment


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Can they do that even if they're replacing or repairing a unit for an existing customer?



Brooklyn said:


> be carefull if you rent again, they will lock you into a long term contract


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Buy your own. You save $ in the long run. Go with a local private gas installer (licenced) and a trusted brand, like GSW. I don't know anybody out your way, though.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

50seven said:


> Buy your own. You save $ in the long run. Go with a local private gas installer (licenced) and a trusted brand, like GSW. I don't know anybody out your way, though.


Agreed. Anyone and everyone I speak to also agrees. I'm locked into like a 10 year plan now...so...sucky!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a GSW and it is a POS. It is a 50 US gallon unit and it won't provide enough hot water to use the bathtub. I have it cranked to the top, which makes it a hazard when you use the kitchen tap. It's recovery rate is only 36 gal per hour. My old tank would recover the whole tank in 40 minutes, and there was lots of hot water at the normal setting. I had it checked out in July, and the tech could find nothing wrong. They are coming back on Wednesday, and they better fix the problem or I will get another supplier. I suspect the energy star rating is part of the problem. Regardless, it is inadequate, so don't arbitrarily assume a brand is any good, just because several people recommend it.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Brooklyn said:


> be carefull if you rent again, they will lock you into a long term contract


Yes, if I'm not mistaken the contract is for 10 years or so,(my house came with a 15 year contract) and if you decide to sell your home the contract goes with the home, the new home buyer is forced to fulfill the contract.
When I purchased my house it was the same, I had five years left on the contract at $23/month. I called up the rental company and paid the FMV of the appliance, an overinflated $800 for a 10 year old 50G heater  I paid the $800, took the heater and tossed it out, replaced it with a 60G Giant, installed it myself .



50seven said:


> Buy your own. You save $ in the long run...


Completely agree (you start saving the moment you purchase it),find the FMV of the existing appliance and compare it to the current value of a new one, then decide.

One of the most efficient appliances in your home and the only one you have to pay rent on


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

How hard was it to install? Is it a job a newby could safely do with a bit of research, or more of a pro job?



Naoko said:


> replaced it with a 60G Giant, installed it myself .


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

I do all of my own work around the house, electrical, plumbing, etc. working with gas is not something I recommend to anyone, and if I recall you need a certified technician to work with it. Something to keep in mind.
For me it's quite simple, I cannot comment on how it would be for someone else, if you have doubts in your ability to do it leave it to a professional. Plus, my younger brother who is a mechanical engineer gave me a hand.

If you are buying a similar tank you should not have to rearrange the plumbing, a bigger tank may require modifications to existing plumbing(gas,water, and exhaust) assuming the tank is gas fired. I have no experience with the electrical tanks.



carmenh said:


> How hard was it to install? Is it a job a newby could safely do with a bit of research, or more of a pro job?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Naoko said:


> I do all of my own work around the house, electrical, plumbing, etc. working with gas is not something I recommend to anyone, and if I recall you need a certified technician to work with it. Something to keep in mind.
> For me it's quite simple, I cannot comment on how it would be for someone else, if you have doubts in your ability to do it leave it to a professional. Plus, my younger brother who is a mechanical engineer gave me a hand.
> 
> If you are buying a similar tank you should not have to rearrange the plumbing, a bigger tank may require modifications to existing plumbing(gas,water, and exhaust) assuming the tank is gas fired. I have no experience with the electrical tanks.


I recall having a chat with a Home D rep a few times at different stores and with a mate of mine about hot water heaters. I'm almost completely confident that you need a licenced gas professional for insurance purposes. For me gas is one of those things I'd rather have a professional sign off on that but that's just my IMHO.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm a DIYer to the point of repairing my furnace....but the actual gas fittings I don't touch. I pay an independent licensed contractor for that. I'm considering buying a HW heater as well.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yea, I won't be doing it myself...
Just gotta figure out what to do, I don't have a grand kicking around and the Home Depot don't pay for a year sounded good :-(


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 2, 2010)

*Contact me directly for proffessional advice*

[email protected] if you need any advice contact me, I'm not much for open discusions in the forum, I don't like to hear about people working on gas appliances without the proper training, it scares me anyway if I don't hear from you good luck, oh and the prob with your current tank may just be the dip tube but I would need to take a look to say for sure,and rheem makes a great water heater less service calls on them


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

My GSW was repaired yesterday. The dip tube and anode were switched, at the factory, so it never worked properly. There is a good reason for people who work on gas to be required to have qualification tickets.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't worry, I've 100% dismissed the thought of doing anything myself. I just haven't decided whether to call for repair or buy. I guess I need to find out if a repair will lock me in to a contract...



Brooklyn said:


> [email protected] if you need any advice contact me, I'm not much for open discusions in the forum, I don't like to hear about people working on gas appliances without the proper training, it scares me anyway if I don't hear from you good luck, oh and the prob with your current tank may just be the dip tube but I would need to take a look to say for sure,and rheem makes a great water heater less service calls on them


----------

